# z31 Rims



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

I own an 86 z31 Turbo. I was driving in my friend’s neighborhood and out of nowhere I noticed allot of shacking in the steering wheel. Right as I slowed down my rear right tire came off. Apparently only four lug nuts doesn’t cut it. I ended up replacing all five studs and buying some decent lug nuts. Unfourtanetly when this happened it Wallered out the holes on the rim and I need a new one. I found some OEM rims on eBay from a 300zx NA. My question is do turbo rims differ from NA rims?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.wheels.and.tires.shtml


Also to answer if the WHEELS are different why don't you just look at the picture of the NA wheels and then look at your wheels that you have now.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

84z31 said:


> ahh-
> 
> 5 lugs on turbos
> 
> 4 on NA's


No; that is incorrect.

84-85 NA are 4 lug; everything else is 5 lug.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://z31.com/wheels.shtml


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

Nismotune86 said:


> Unfourtanetly when this happened it Wallered out the holes on the rim and I need a new one.


Do your lugnuts have the washers on them? It would take a lot of wallering to make the holes too big (assuming I've guessed the correct definition of waller...), get the right lugnuts and use the wheel that came off.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lugnuts.*



z31 said:


> Do your lugnuts have the washers on them? It would take a lot of wallering to make the holes too big (assuming I've guessed the correct definition of waller...), get the right lugnuts and use the wheel that came off.


I had the washers on but they were really cheep lugnuts. When I went to the salvage yard for a new rim I was able to find some stock lugnuts.


----------

